# Cliff Richard - homosexuality



## Dieter Schneider (Oct 30, 2008)

These two articles may be of interest - sadly!

Sir Cliff Richard reveals details of his 'close friendship' with former priest
Sir Cliff Richard calls on church to bless gay marriage


----------

